# NABBA British Finals



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So this Saturday is the NABBA Britain finals there is a few board members competing so who is coming along to support or heckle.....lol


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck to all UKM members competing - let's see some trophies and high placings for all the hard work and perservance you've all had to put in


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't go but hope someone records your posing routine with the track we've nearly finished haha

Fingers crossed for ya Paul


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm spent.... NABBA NE 2 weeks ago, NEC last weekend....

did plan to go as i went last year but need a good rest


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm there with my Mrs, not going to the daytime show just the evening as cash is tight.

Hope to meet as many peeps off here as possible!

Best of luck to all those competing :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

We will be there making as much noise as possible


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hopefully be on stage in Class 1, just a line filler mind, but hopefully a good one - first time competing outside Scotland (according to some I am an alkie and can't :lol: ) so please make a bit of racket for me... pllllleeeeeeeaaaaaassssssssseeeee


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

On a side note i just booked my hotel room (as usual i left it till the last minute)

What a b4stard!! There are going to be a fair few people there if the the hotel bookings are anything to go by. Literally all of the hotels in Southport are full (unless you pay £120+ per room).

I've ended up 10 miles away in Ormskirk. Better planning for the UKBFF finals i think.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cheese said:


> I've ended up 10 miles away in Ormskirk. Better planning for the UKBFF finals i think.


There's a Travel Lodge 5min walk from the venue - about £50 a night I think 

Right next to an underground curry house that's open til 3am lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im there, just booked the scarisbrick hotel for the friday and saturday night. me and my dad are making a weekend of it etc. Hotel looks great,sauna,pool, gym etc nice restaurant.

Just hope can get tickets on the door or will be buggerd lmao


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

We're booked into the warwick hotel or something,got it for 120quid for both nights,double room,breakfast etc,about 5 mins walk from venue,handily enough


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> We'll be there!


are you bringing cake? :whistling:


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Hopefully be on stage in Class 1, just a line filler mind, but hopefully a good one - first time competing outside Scotland (according to some I am an alkie and can't :lol: ) so please make a bit of racket for me... pllllleeeeeeeaaaaaassssssssseeeee


il be cheering u on rams!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: fook its nearly here!!!! :bounce: :bounce: ul not miss me, lol be the one wi the pink hair!! :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kitt81 said:


> il be cheering u on rams!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: fook its nearly here!!!! :bounce: :bounce: ul not miss me, lol be the one wi the pink hair!! :thumb:


You'll get a shout from me and all our crew, RGers etc too.

Actually, what do you want us to shout :lol: might sound daft roaring "cmoan wispa" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh, I found a supply of sour monsters in the local tesco, Angel spotted em', will keep a bag for ya


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You'll get a shout from me and all our crew, RGers etc too.
> 
> Actually, what do you want us to shout :lol: might sound daft roaring "cmoan wispa" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh, I found a supply of sour monsters in the local tesco, Angel spotted em', will keep a bag for ya


get in!!!! :bounce: 

wispa is fine lol, as thats wot y,all kno me as lol!!

im planning a wee detour via the cafe round corner for some of their sweet things on way to airport! all homemade tray bakey things!! :drool: :drool: il be keeping them for us after show!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

ill be there hovering around ,wondering if i dare speak to people i recognise from here lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you best doFB.....lol

i am staying at the Ramada with the wife this will be her first time at the Britain whilst i am onstage so looking forward to that.....make sure you guys shout for me it is lonely on that stage with no cheering going on.....lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol it can be a lonely place alright nothing worse than a **** crowd at a show ,

the britain is a differnt kettle of fish, though people arnt afraid to shout , and with the scots contingent going it will be far from quite


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm trying to get there but work is getting in the way yet again


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there, me and the misses, cant wait!!! i'll be the skinny drawn one without a tan as im in a middle of a prep myself :laugh: any ukmuscle members come and say hi :thumb:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Il be there,always a good show,Who is in the running for the overall then???

Big Dave Guest has to fav for class 2??who else is there???


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

gunit said:


> Il be there,always a good show,Who is in the running for the overall then???
> 
> Big Dave Guest has to fav for class 2??who else is there???


I reckon Dave Guest for the overall too, he's looking awsome!! :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> We'll be there!


See you there hun!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> See you there hun!!


Black coffee????? :whistling:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

look for a guy in the over 40,s called Tony mount he is my tip for that class


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Tony Mount doing over 40s???that guy is pure class,could win the overall if you ask me!!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

big silver back said:


> I'll be there, me and the misses, cant wait!!! i'll be the skinny drawn one without a tan as im in a middle of a prep myself :laugh: any ukmuscle members come and say hi :thumb:


what show you doing mate...

steve


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

gunit said:


> Tony Mount doing over 40s???that guy is pure class,could win the overall if you ask me!!


he looks awsome m8 proper giant killer


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

gunit said:


> Tony Mount doing over 40s???that guy is pure class,could win the overall if you ask me!![/quote
> 
> Tony mount is awseome alright!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

The owner from my gym darren smith is doing it i think, won the overall at the northwest last week and is looking great.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Black coffee????? :whistling:


Absolutely!! It will be great to hook up....I will have partner in crime with me Karen M.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Absolutely!! It will be great to hook up....I will have partner in crime with me Karen M.


Coolio!!!! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> what show you doing mate...
> 
> steve


Gonna have a stab at the ukbff welsh mate :confused1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck paul....see ya there.

look forward to class 4..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gunit said:


> Il be there,always a good show,Who is in the running for the overall then???
> 
> Big Dave Guest has to fav for class 2??who else is there???


have to agree with you there Dave is looking very good this year....it will be good to catch up mate



adeb said:


> Good luck paul....see ya there.
> 
> look forward to class 4..


cheers buddy.....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck to those competing can't go have other commitments im afraid. Prob be off my face onmy new meds until they can get the dosage right, so wont be allowed to drive Grr !


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

tony mount is fantastic...but being an over 40's, he will not win the overall cos its class 1 to 4 winners only... masters do not take part in the overall...

all you guys tipping dave guest for overall, dont get me wrong dave is superb..but have any of u seen steve brooks? class 1 north champ....he's looking immense and if he does the brit then he will take some beating..

class 4 is the one im looking forward to....paul scarb, paul lock, etc....should be great

steve


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Is Tinytom Class 4? I think he could really do some damage!

To make it fair though they should create a Class 5 for him the poor little bugger. :lol:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

tinytom is a ukbff man...not nabba

where did tony mount qualify?

steve


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

So you need two tickets then for day and evening show?

Which one is normally the best? My and a mate are hoping to go? Will most likely be the day show though


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Irish Beast said:


> So you need two tickets then for day and evening show?
> 
> Which one is normally the best? My and a mate are hoping to go? Will most likely be the day show though


Shouldn't need 2 tickets mate.

Eve is the better one.


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

ill be going to check out the competition, hope its a good show.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

awesome,looking forward to seeing this show now,Paul mate best of luck with the last few days......who have we got in the womens then??? Miss physique class 1???


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Gunit.. there isnt a miss physique mate..... its figure 1 & 2.... figure 1 will include jody shuttleworth, becki williamson...that should whet the appetite for starters..both fantastic..

steve


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> Gunit.. there isnt a miss physique mate..... its figure 1 & 2.... figure 1 will include jody shuttleworth, becki williamson...that should whet the appetite for starters..both fantastic..
> 
> steve


I've heard both are looking awesome!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

sorry Steve my mistake,,,thats the class i was meaning,,,i have been helping jo sperring in this class aswell i believe!!Defending champ!!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

jo aswell eh? its gona be a hell ov a class....

steve


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

oh, and natalie jakomis too.....

this class will be one to watch!!!!

steve


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

x2 on steves question, where did Tony Mount Qualify?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> So you need two tickets then for day and evening show?
> 
> Which one is normally the best? My and a mate are hoping to go? Will most likely be the day show though


an all day ticket is £30 but you can get just a ticket for the evening show.....i think they are £20 the evening is the best part as unlike the UKBFF NABBA have all the competitors back onstage in the evening...



gunit said:


> awesome,looking forward to seeing this show now,Paul mate best of luck with the last few days......?


Cheers mate look forward to catching up...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck to all whos competing  hope yous do well! Make sure to get some vids of your routines paul and rams :thumb:

Rams i'l shout for ya all the way back up here  :thumbup1:!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen the poster for the event, all day ticket is £30, evening only is £25. Day time judging only is £15 i think... didn't pay much attention as was never not going to the evening show.

Do people tend to go out on the lash after the contest? I'd imagine it doesn't finish until late and many of the competitors will just wanna eat and sleep.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

Best of luck to my friends - rose hart in the trained figure short class, adele blake in the toned figure and big stu in class 1!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I've seen the poster for the event, all day ticket is £30, evening only is £25. Day time judging only is £15 i think... didn't pay much attention as was never not going to the evening show.
> 
> Do people tend to go out on the lash after the contest? I'd imagine it doesn't finish until late and many of the competitors will just wanna eat and sleep.


We are going out on the lash with a few others(nothing naughty lol) Feel free to come along with us...last year we walked back to hotels at 5 am, feet sore from dancing:lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I just stroll up and buy a ticket any time or does the office only open at certain times? Im having real difficulty finding info!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Can I just stroll up and buy a ticket any time or does the office only open at certain times? Im having real difficulty finding info!


they kick everyoe out inbetween the judging and nightime but apart from that you should be able to get em as you go in an the right they set a table up


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> unlike the UKBFF NABBA have all the competitors back onstage in the evening...
> 
> Cheers mate look forward to catching up...


I prefer the UKBFF version though as its better to be told you are not placing than to be told to hang on only to be told to **** off in the evening.

i.e. call out the competitors for a line up, shoe them off stage and only call back the top 6.

it would **** me off if i fell outside the top 6 as i could have been on my way home with a cheesecake half gone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea but sometimes friends and family can only make the night show....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

true, i made top 6 so would have been up either way but half my family turned up on the night this sunday and it was a great surpise when i came off stage to see them all there as they couldnt make it during the day.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im at the weemans house just now...we will be heading down shortly...takes about 4 hours to get down...

cant wait woohoo!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

just having a wee practice...

*GOOOOOO PPPAAAUUULLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*

*
HHOOONNNNNKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'll be waiting till you are on stage so i can muscle in on your hot lady:thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck guys!! :thumb:


----------

